# Mesmerize gingerbread bugs.



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

ok so my cousin has a mesmerize and a few days ago he noticed that the the clock in his status bar freezes, but the clock on his locksceen work fine, when that happens he also cant type in any text fields, and sometimes his phone gets really hot when it freaks out. He is on stock OTA 2.3.4. Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## SRGaudio (Aug 19, 2011)

firstly, i dont think uscc ever did an OTA update, did they?. Also, how hot does it get? it really shouldnt get that hot. I can talk on the phone for 2 hours while plugged into the charger and playing a game, and i the hottest my phone has ever got is about 116 degrees and performance didnt seem to be affected. i also have never noticed any issues with my status bar... does he power cycle his phone at lease once or twice a week?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Just FYI. I was concerned about heat a while back and got to digging. I found that these phones can actual handle upwards of about 53 degrees celcius. The hottest I have ever seen mine was about 50 degrees celcius or about 120 degrees farenheit. I didn't see any kind or performance lag or stalling.


----------



## foxfire450 (Jun 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Just FYI. I was concerned about heat a while back and got to digging. I found that these phones can actual handle upwards of about 53 degrees celcius. The hottest I have ever seen mine was about 50 degrees celcius or about 120 degrees farenheit. I didn't see any kind or performance lag or stalling.


On one of our extremely hot days, my phone locked up a few minutes after getting in the car. I rebooted it and the battery temperature said 120F, so it was probably above that when it locked up. I just held it in front of the AC vent for a little bit, and it was fine. That was the day my car said it was 119F while in the parking lot. :gasp: Yes, I took a picture, lol.

View attachment 4559


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

foxfire450 said:


> On one of our extremely hot days, my phone locked up a few minutes after getting in the car. I rebooted it and the battery temperature said 120F, so it was probably above that when it locked up. I just held it in front of the AC vent for a little bit, and it was fine. That was the day my car said it was 119F while in the parking lot. :gasp: Yes, I took a picture, lol.
> 
> View attachment 4559


Damn dude. Where you live.  Sounds like when I lived in Arizona. Damn horrible hot days.


----------



## foxfire450 (Jun 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Damn dude. Where you live.  Sounds like when I lived in Arizona. Damn horrible hot days.


I was in Wichita Falls, TX at the time. They broke the record of Texas city with most days over 100F in a year (100 days).


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

foxfire450 said:


> I was in Wichita Falls, TX at the time. They broke the record of Texas city with most days over 100F in a year (100 days).


Wow. That's crazy man. I remember one summer in AZ it got to like 112 or something like that. I was young. And that about killed us. Don't see how you stood it.


----------



## butcher1966 (Jun 12, 2011)

It's the global warning theory !!!!!


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

So... This is an Android forum. No politics please. And let's get this back on topic of the OP's problem.


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Sorry. Didn't mean to go off track. To the OP. As. For the heat issue I wouldn't worry about it too much unless it's getting like way hot. As for the craziness with the clock and keyboard. I have had the keyboard issue but I'm on CM7 so I don't know if it's related. I normally have to back out of the program I'm using and then it will let me type in the fields. You may try a fresh flash of EH09 with odin. There's a thread here with files and instructions or I would be more than happy to help you through it as well.


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

Wow am I on xda again?


----------



## cid khaos (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes they did a ota, but he took it to the store and they did a factory reset and it seemed to fix it.


----------



## cPfeifer (Jun 12, 2011)

No USCC had never done an OTA they've only released Kies-Mini updates.. Been on mesmerize since 2.1.


----------

